# Jba Exhaust Comp. To Flowmaster 40



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello all,
I am curious as to how loud and sound quality would be for a cat back JBA exhaust system compared to flowmaster 40 series mufflers. I wont have the car back till the the 20th of next month to find out but I grabbed a cat back JBA system online for 530.00 with shipping and my current system needs to be replaced cause of the accident. Also any HP gains on going catless? Thanks Paul


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Hello all,
> I am curious as to how loud and sound quality would be for a cat back JBA exhaust system compared to flowmaster 40 series mufflers. I wont have the car back till the the 20th of next month to find out but I grabbed a cat back JBA system online for 530.00 with shipping and my current system needs to be replaced cause of the accident. Also any HP gains on going catless? Thanks Paul


I never had JBA exhaust, but in past had several Flowmaster orginal series mufflers. Recently purchased the new Flowmaster Super 44 series and they are suppose to have better flow than orginal series and the actual muffler case is smaller. They sound awesome!


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

JBA system came in today. i talked to my girlfriend through the muffler and she doesnet think that it muffled my voice much.... I thinks it going to be wee bit loud... I hope it has a good tone to it! I will let all know when i get the car back and system installed.


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

And how did it work out?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

It sounds like a V8 Ricer. Cuttin off the mufflers and putting on super 40's


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL, hey Paul how have you been brother! I remember your car got fixed, still enjoying her?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes She's in the garage, I've had her out a few days already but April 1 is the official day she comes out. Just put in a new cam Lunati Voodoo 227/[email protected] .584 lift 113LSA It's lumnpy and she goes like hell. right now running straitpipes, but the JBA system is going on soon. I personally have been well! Still workin for a good company that is actually Hiring vs. laying off. LOL Gettin married in August, and most important, GTO is almost paid off.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Yes She's in the garage, I've had her out a few days already but April 1 is the official day she comes out. Just put in a new cam Lunati Voodoo 227/[email protected] .584 lift 113LSA It's lumnpy and she goes like hell. right now running straitpipes, but the JBA system is going on soon. I personally have been well! Still workin for a good company that is actually Hiring vs. laying off. LOL Gettin married in August, and most important, GTO is almost paid off.


You are living it!


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> right now running straitpipes, but the JBA system is going on soon. [/IMG]


I am confused, I thought you already had the JBA system on? I am thinking of buying a JBA Catback myself.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I did and it sounded like a V8 ricer.. Cutting off the JBA mufflers and installing super 40's.


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

I see, thanks for the info. Sounding like a ricer is NOT what I am after either.


----------

